

IPad taken apart then re-assembled in under four minutes - samratjp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fs79QEbWrLc

======
BoppreH
Just to clarify? It's not a speed-assembly video. Four minutes just happens to
be the length of a video that contains stop-motion animation of an iPad being
"taken apart and then re-assembled".

------
iamdave
Maybe it's me, but that video was painfully campy. Yet I couldn't look away.

~~~
navyrain
The sound effects were over-the-top; I had to turn it off.

------
ars
More accurate title:

IPad taken apart then, in under four minutes, re-assembled

Which shouldn't be too surprising - it was designed to be quick to assemble -
AKA manufacture.

~~~
bfung
A more un-misleading title:

IPad taken apart and re-assembled.

Four minutes is the length of the video and has nothing to do with how long it
took to do the actual work.

------
thingie
What's the point? People are doing this with assault rifles, as maintenance.
But with iPad? Heh.

